# Identify this Switcher?



## hprover47 (Oct 3, 2015)

I picked up this switcher at an auction. It has some running issues (runs sporadically, occasionally decides to run in reverse) and I'd like to tinker with it a little. First, I'd like to know a little bit more about it. It is clearly Lionel, labeled so at multiple locations. I'm assuming it is an EMD NW2. However, I haven't been able to find and information through Google searches. I think most of the issues revolve around the lever which sticks out of the top of the engine (see photo). Any help on what year, model this might be?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

I didn't find 8456 in Greenburg's. It's strange that they used that number. I guess Lionel didn't pay much attention to prototype numbers. The real PRR 8456 was an Alco RS3.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The lever on a Lionel 0 gauge loco usually is the 'on/off' 
of the reversing E unit. In one position you can automatically reverse
the loco when you shut off power and restore. In the
other position the loco is locked onto the last direction 
it ran. 

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My guess is the 70's if the trucks are plastic. The shell is repainted. The 8456 is a GP-20. according to the supplement for that time period. If you take off the shell you will see what you need to know.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

What it appears to be is a "Kit-bashed" switcher body NW2 style, and main metal frame, and someone installed the running gear from an ALCO, as the trucks and the E-Unit lever are in the same position as Lionels Alcos, which protrudes through the top. A dead giveaway would be the slot for the E-unit lever, whether it looks factory cut, or if someone cut it after the fact, so that the lever would be able to fit through the top of the body.

If that is what it turns out to be, (kit bashed from two different locos), then whoever did it, did an excellent job. The number is most likely decal, and not factory stamped either. The lever and the trucks are from an Alco, not a switcher made by Lionel.


----------



## hprover47 (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I had also thought that some modification had occurred. The slot in the body for the lever looks like it came from the factory, but so does everything else on the body (paint, numbers, etc.). The loco came from a gentleman with an impressive collection. I'm guessing he had the skill to do something like this well. I will continue to play around with it and see what happens. You all have been very helpful and saved me a good bit of time online looking for something that doesn't exist!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

teledoc said:


> What it appears to be is a "Kit-bashed" switcher body NW2 style, and main metal frame, and someone installed the running gear from an ALCO, as the trucks and the E-Unit lever are in the same position as Lionels Alcos, which protrudes through the top. A dead giveaway would be the slot for the E-unit lever, whether it looks factory cut, or if someone cut it after the fact, so that the lever would be able to fit through the top of the body.
> 
> If that is what it turns out to be, (kit bashed from two different locos), then whoever did it, did an excellent job. The number is most likely decal, and not factory stamped either. The lever and the trucks are from an Alco, not a switcher made by Lionel.



Actually the trucks ARE the style used on early Lionel NW-2 switchers (the Santa Fe 622 for example). Obviously the shell with the E-Unit lever protruding out the top is not. Being that the shell is definitely mounted on an early style Die-cast NW-2 frame, I would think it's probably a custom painted shell (some of the later MPC NW-2's had E-unit levers sticking out to the top) mounted on an early postwar frame.

If you open it up and post some pictures of the frame it may give some better clues as to what you have.


----------

